# 08 System Six seatpost diameter?



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Hi all,

Is the seatpost diameter 31.6mm on a 08 System Six? I thought the rear end was the same as the CAAD series which is 27.2mm.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

It's a 31.6mm


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for that, it's a bugger as I thought they were the same, I now have to buy a 31.6 seat post. Or has anyone used a shim to do the job?:idea: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

yeah, use a shim if u want to keep ur current... does the job no worries...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Yes I had the shim on with my 27.2 post no problem what so ever.


----------

